# Anybody like painting big cats?



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

I have been painting them since I was a kid (just a hobby mind you). My mother read my Kipling's "The Jungle Book" and she was also a hobby painter, the combination of both got me into painting with water color.

You can see my paintings here: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Anybody else paint big cats?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Post your pictures in your albums on this site. Don't use links and you will get more responses.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, thanks, didn't know... did it.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I am able to see your album but when I click on your pictures it says invalid link. Upload them to photobucket and then copy the second link from there to your album. Great works of art. I would like to be able to see them larger. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> I am able to see your album but when I click on your pictures it says invalid link. Upload them to photobucket and then copy the second link from there to your album. Great works of art. I would like to be able to see them larger. Welcome to the forum.


I went into my album, but don't see where to add links...


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

gzhpcu said:


> I went into my album, but don't see where to add links...


First go to your album, then click on edit pictures. Delete everything in captions and paste the link there. Then save the change. After that, you can replace the link with a caption if you would like.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this OK?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes. I know that it was a lot of trouble and a lot of members don't know what to do, but I am glad to be able to see your art.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

You have some good looking paintings there.

I'm curious what you use as a source for the cats. Photos? From memory? Sit at the zoo and paint what you see?

I'm always curious about the sources of nice paintings.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

I have lots of wildlife books and I look for good photos. I have also taken photos at zoos. The background is fantasy or aided with photos of Indian deities.


----------

